# senimi erkan



## julyAnna

hi, somebody please can help me to translate this to english?
thanks


----------



## mmq45

is it you erkan


----------



## AlpArslan

Is it you Erkan => Erkan, sen misin?

"Seni mi Erkan" can not be translated directly, if the whole sentence is not given.

For example, "Seni mi seveyim Erkan?" means "Shall i love you Erkan?".


----------



## Volcano

*Shall i xxxx you Erkan ?*

*Do you want me to xxxx you Erkan ?*


----------



## julyAnna

Excuse me 
how to say 
" my name is erkan"

should be ????


Erkan benim isimum


----------



## Volcano

mjbaraja said:


> Excuse me
> how to say
> " my name is erkan"
> 
> should be ????
> 
> 
> Erkan benim isimum



*Erkan benim ismim and Erkan benim adım are both right, you can also say benim adım/ismim Erkan or adım/ismim Erkan*


----------



## saktas

Simply it means   *"you, Erkan?", *
but it is a half sentence, according to the complete sentence, the meaning can change.


----------



## hasansabri

you, Erkan? is more sensible


----------

